# John Deere 310 B injector pump



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Working on a 'no start' diesel back hoe.
Have fuel coming out of the mechanical pump into the filter. Have clean fuel coming out of bleeder and at the injector pump.
There is fuel going out the by-pass line but nothing going to the injector lines.
The shut off is working on top the inj pump.

Is there a manual I can look at on line before I take the end off the pump to check for blockage? Should I take the pump apart?
My diesel experience is limited to antique Benz and VW Rabbit.
Input!! (anyone?)
She's been sitting for several years as the starter shows. Had to have it rebuilt before we could find this problem.


----------



## Blackbear (Feb 24, 2015)

from what I searched its a stanadyne pump.if you look at the video below at the very beginning it shows the pump rotor.this is what creats the pressure to the injectors.what sometimes happens is the plungers get stuck from it sitting.if you have room on the rear of the pump u can pull the entire distributor with the rotor attatched.would I would try is give it a shot of compressed at the fuel inlet while cranking the engine.the plungers move out via centrifugal force to let the fuel fill the cavity then are compressed again then shot out the injector line.the video is of a stanadyne pump for a gm diesel but googling the pump for the 310b it looks like its the same setup.also I would disconnect all the injector lines to remove any outlet pressure,this alone and cranking might free up the plungers.

```
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuD7OxQXY_Y
```
here's a picture I scanned of how the rotor works.its from a Delphi pump manual.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Blackbear said:


> from what I searched its a stanadyne pump.if you look at the video below at the very beginning it shows the pump rotor.this is what creats the pressure to the injectors.what sometimes happens is the plungers get stuck from it sitting.if you have room on the rear of the pump u can pull the entire distributor with the rotor attatched.would I would try is give it a shot of compressed at the fuel inlet while cranking the engine.the plungers move out via centrifugal force to let the fuel fill the cavity then are compressed again then shot out the injector line.the video is of a stanadyne pump for a gm diesel but googling the pump for the 310b it looks like its the same setup.also I would disconnect all the injector lines to remove any outlet pressure,this alone and cranking might free up the plungers.
> 
> ```
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuD7OxQXY_Y
> ...


Thanks! think I will get the owner to pull the feed line and soak it with PB Blaster for a while. I will hit it with air when I come down. The juice that came out of it was not nice clean fuel by any stretch.
Not happening til Saturday for me though. Tractor is 80+ miles away.


----------



## rome (Mar 18, 2018)

*310 jonh deere injector pump inf*


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

rome, your link didn't come through.


----------

